# All natural cleaner



## StGeorgeClean (Jul 3, 2019)

I've tried so many different products, but am wondering if anyone in here has a "miracle" cleaner that is green. As in, not chemically. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Vinegar.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

The wife uses 50/50 water/vinegar with a couple drops of Dawn dish soap. She uses it on practically everything including windows.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Did you create 3 different usernames to match the subject of what you are posting in? @StGeorgeClean @StGRemodeling @ConcreteStG


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It's all in a spammer's day's work.


----------



## CoolYeah (Nov 8, 2019)

Add water and vinegar, or add a little baking soda.It can solve many cleaning problems.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Dr. Bronner's Pure Castile Soap. 

Used by back country campers world wide as it leaves no residue behind, is clean rinsing, can be used for cleaning the body, dishes, clothes, even your teeth. Been using it to clean myself from top to bottom for over 30 years. 

NO SYNTHETIC PRESERVATIVES, DETERGENTS, OR FOAMING AGENTS: Our liquid soaps are made with plant-based ingredients you can pronounce—no synthetic preservatives, thickeners, or foaming agents—which is good for the environment and great for your skin!
MADE WITH ORGANIC OILS and CERTIFIED FAIR TRADE INGREDIENTS: Dr. Bronner's Pure-Castile Liquid Soaps are made with over 90% organic ingredients. Over 70% of ingredients are certified fair trade, meaning ethical working conditions and fair prices.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Love the Castile soap from Bonners. Buy it by the gallon.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Green products do not disinfect, so forget that. Disinfectants kill germs and green cleaners don’t kill.
Peroxide cleaners are decent.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Another vote for vinegar. 

Most of the time it's not necessary to disinfect perfectly.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

user_12345a said:


> Another vote for vinegar.
> 
> Most of the time it's not necessary to disinfect perfectly.



+1. 

We are so busy wiping out bacteria that they are making stronger ones. Similar argument to be made about how we over prescribe antibiotics.


----------



## kanewilliam (Jan 22, 2020)

CoolYeah said:


> Add water and vinegar, or add a little baking soda. It can solve many cleaning problems.


Sounds good. You should try out this one.


----------

